# Do You Have Anything Nice To Say?



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


I guess its cos you're getting a lot of imput from those of us who have left the UK!! But it does have some good points;

um............

Seriously tho, its a fair country to live in, its orderly, it looks after people, its green, the roads are safe and good, there is free health care, a good free education system, there are a lot of lovely people there, its clean, good supermarkets and shops, its cosy...... I cant think of anything else for now.

Probably alot of the reasons people leave could well be the reasons you want to go there - its all about what you're used to and what you want from life

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


I think you'll find something of the same attitude among those who have left any country. The Brits can detail all the reasons why they left (or why they are wherever they are any more) and the Americans are the experts on many of the trials and tribulations of living there. If you check the Australian section, you'll even see a couple posts asking why foreigners want to come to Oz. 

The fact that we have a large base of UK-origin expats probably accounts for the negative bias you've run into. Figure it for "the grass is always greener" phenomenon.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Its easy to get to other places in the world? lol

no, it has some nice features........um

let me have a think (not being odd, actually really thinking)


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

ok i am living here now and the positives for me are

they speak english (depending on where you live lol)
internet shopping is good
they have nice cheese
the long evenings in summer are lovely (difficult with kids though)
the telly is good - I love the kids programmes (slightly embarrasing but true)
Ive managed to get jobs and progress to higher pay rates very very easily
the houses are small (less cleaning  )
you can buy alcohol in the actual supermarket! (shock to me)

I'll try to think of some more for you


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

temporary said:


> ok i am living here now and the positives for me are
> 
> they speak english (depending on where you live lol)
> internet shopping is good
> ...


Well those are good ones!!! But please, more...


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think you'll find something of the same attitude among those who have left any country. The Brits can detail all the reasons why they left (or why they are wherever they are any more) and the Americans are the experts on many of the trials and tribulations of living there. If you check the Australian section, you'll even see a couple posts asking why foreigners want to come to Oz.
> 
> The fact that we have a large base of UK-origin expats probably accounts for the negative bias you've run into. Figure it for "the grass is always greener" phenomenon.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev!!!


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> I guess its cos you're getting a lot of imput from those of us who have left the UK!! But it does have some good points;
> 
> um............
> 
> ...


Thanks for that...although i'm thinking i'll miss the weather here in the states...and my family, but other than that...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Thanks for that...although i'm thinking i'll miss the weather here in the states...and my family, but other than that...


Not to "go negative" on the Old Country on you, but you'll miss the weather back home a whole lot less after hearing about waves of tornadoes or hurricanes or flooding back there. It's funny, but after being away a while, you finally start to understand why folks here think of weather back in the US as "brutal." (Not that we don't get the occasional tornado in Europe - but they are rare.)

Once you're over here you'll develop your own "favorites" - foods, places, etc. - that don't exist back in the US. Plus, with regular trips back to visit (even if only once a year or so) there is a sense that the Old country is changing and not always for the better. But alot depends on your personal situation - I moved to the UK for a year and had a ball there. When I moved here to France, it took me a bit longer to settle in due to some unfortunately circumstances, but nowadays I could never go back to the US to live - for lots of reasons, not necessarily connected with personal preference.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll just warn you not to expect the people to be very friendly. I think usa might be similar to australia in terms of friendliness and welcomes and I have found it very difficult to cope with. I have been here 7 years full time and another 3 or do on and off before that and still havent made a social network as such.
Things improved when my child started school though and I met some mums.

I never ever thought Id visit any of the places Ive been to in my whole life, being a beach dwelling aussie . Thats been amazing...Ive seen snow for the first time whilst here too lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

temporary said:


> I'll just warn you not to expect the people to be very friendly. I think usa might be similar to australia in terms of friendliness and welcomes and I have found it very difficult to cope with. I have been here 7 years full time and another 3 or do on and off before that and still havent made a social network as such.
> Things improved when my child started school though and I met some mums.
> 
> I never ever thought Id visit any of the places Ive been to in my whole life, being a beach dwelling aussie . Thats been amazing...Ive seen snow for the first time whilst here too lol


Perceived "friendliness" is definitely a cultural thing. I was raised in New England, a part of the US that has a reputation for being "cold" and "unfriendly" and I felt very much at home in "Old England" when I got there. It may take a bit more effort at first - joining groups, making the first move - but you just have to figure out the local culture in order to find out what's considered "appropriate" where you wind up.

Kids are a great way to meet people - in most cultures, I suspect. Those of us without have to find other avenues to explore.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh I made a lot of effort, believe me.
Ive worked the whole time as well so had plenty of people to meet.
definitely a cultural difference in my case.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

That's a good point temp. I think there is a lot of competition still in the UK - keeping up with the Jones' - and that can make 'us' a little frosty! I also think a lot of people in the UK can't understand the wish to live somewhere else, although that is changing. Certainly everywhere else I've lived - Oz, NZ, Thailand and now Spain - the welcome has been warmer. You will have to throw yourself in and embrace the golden rule of the new expat - Never Turn Down An Invitation. You should find it easier as you have small child.

Things I miss other than my friends and family.........shopping, the Royal Mail (post), ermmmm.....that's awful isn't it? Having said that we didn't move cos we 'hated' the UK, but wanted to try life somewhere else.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you have kids, you'll make friends, cos your children will and you'll meet their mums and their friends..... and I think people are friendly in England and I have noticed that more since being away! 

Other positives in England are, Culture!! Everyone bangs on about the culture there, lots of old buildings and history - its not my thing, but I believe alot of "new to England" folk find it fascinating.

If you're not living in the inner cities, its a relatively safe place to live, many brits refer to it as being a "nanny state" which can be annoying, but at the same time it does generate a certain amount security, so you should alway be "looked after" if anything goes wrong

Ultimately tho, its going to be different from where you live now, they'll be things you like better and things you dont. But you and your child will benefit from seeing more of the world and being brave in just trying it out - the world is a small place now, so IMO, whether you like it in England or not, you're giving a legacy of freedom and sense of adventure to you child and bringing her up not to be afraid!!! - so Dont listen to us moaning about England, I left cos I didnt like it, now I'm not there I can see it with fresh eyes and it really isnt that bad (honest lol!!!)

Jo xxxx


----------



## Yorkshirebella (Jun 23, 2010)

*People in the North are very friendly and will make you feel welcome.*



mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


England is great:focus:There are negatives and positives with every country, but I think the positives outweigh any negatives here in England's green and pleasant land. Explore the wonderful Cornish/Devon coastline, walk on rugged Exmoor,visit the wonderful historic heritage cities of Bath and Salisbury - beautiful architecture and buildings. The vibrant friendly cities of the North; Manchester and Liverpool, the beautiful Lake District and the Yorkshire Dales - very varied regions, different regional foods and accents, in flaming June like today it is brilliant. I love Italy but I also love my own corner of England. Yorkshire. Welcome to England and come and explore you won't be discouraged and disappointed then.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!



The beauty of the countryside
The history
Amazing & beautiful buildings
Free press
NHS
High quality food - farmers markets, good restaurants (in cities at least)
Music scene
Sense of humour
Sensible driving
Public transport (again, in cities)
Fish & chips
Public libraries
Museums, art galleries & theatres
Fair legal system
Easy access to rest of Europe (esp in SE)


Life in the country or in a city can be very different and the lifestyle and quality of life will very much depend on where your daughter will be living and her income.

Like anywhere it has its faults, but the UK is still a great place on many levels. 

-


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Yorkshirebella said:


> England is great:focus:There are negatives and positives with every country, but I think the positives outweigh any negatives here in England's green and pleasant land. Explore the wonderful Cornish/Devon coastline, walk on rugged Exmoor,visit the wonderful historic heritage cities of Bath and Salisbury - beautiful architecture and buildings. The vibrant friendly cities of the North; Manchester and Liverpool, the beautiful Lake District and the Yorkshire Dales - very varied regions, different regional foods and accents, in flaming June like today it is brilliant. I love Italy but I also love my own corner of England. Yorkshire. Welcome to England and come and explore you won't be discouraged and disappointed then.




when were we off topic?


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Well those are good ones!!! But please, more...


In my view there is a good range of fashion (id never had a coat before I came here)
the pub culture can be good and bad - lets take the good for these purposes
even "older" women can go out and not look silly (many clubs and night venues at home are just for the young- the pub culture means all ages can be involved)
free schooling eek ok its not the best but that was a shock to me
summer fayres actually do have punch and judy shows sometimes 


still thinking


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

The UK has so much to get excited about....I love the UK because of 


Beautiful parks in London such as Regents Park..
Open Air concerts like Kenwood
Spring and Autumn....
Tolerance of other cultures and nationalities
Safe roads
Choice of supermarkets..everything you need in one go!
British men.... are less chauvenistic than most cultures
Women can be who or whatever they want to be 
Radio 2 and 4
BBC...the best in the world
NHS - it´s free you know!
Multi-culturalism,,,
Central heating...need it for the winter but then you´ll always be toasty and cosy in the winter
Sense of fairplay and queuing
Countryside in Spring
Proper cup of tea and a cake in the afternoon
Varied countryside and coastline
All parts of UK is easily accessible and affordable
Friendly policemen
There´s no poisionous snakes or spiders.
Weather does not usually kill,,no wildfires, 
No rabies
Great choice of magazines and newspapers
Working conditions are excellent,,,sick pay and maternity
Restaurants in every culture
Travel to Europe easy peasy
Chatty people once you break the ice
Self depreciating humour
Historical builds..castles, georgian architecture
Political correctness
Charitable people

You´ll love it...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NorthernLass said:


> The UK has so much to get excited about....I love the UK because of
> 
> 
> Beautiful parks in London such as Regents Park..
> ...


BRITISH MEN????????? Less chauvinistic??????? LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> The UK has so much to get excited about....I love the UK because of
> 
> 
> Beautiful parks in London such as Regents Park..
> ...


I disagree with a few (bolded) but its a nice list

and Ive never listened to radio 2 or 4

and heating costs a freakin fortune (


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

temporary said:


> I disagree with a few (bolded) but its a nice list
> 
> and Ive never listened to radio 2 or 4
> 
> and heating costs a freakin fortune (




Thanks...I could think of so much more...:clap2:

If you think the UK is expensive for heating' try Spain....my bills here are astronomical !!!!

Although, probably everywhere is expensive and going to get more expensive.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> Thanks...I could think of so much more...:clap2:
> 
> If you think the UK is expensive for heating' try Spain....my bills here are astronomical !!!!
> 
> Although, probably everywhere is expensive and going to get more expensive.


Ive never had to pay for heating before lol


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

temporary said:


> Ive never had to pay for heating before lol


Oh yes...Australia...no can´t beat that...


----------



## joep (Jun 25, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

I love living in England. I really can't improve on the others' lists.


Weatherwise, I enjoy the milder winter (compared to where I was in Canada). 
I love beautiful architecture. And it's everywhere.
I love that everywhere you go there is amazing HISTORY. Even in the smallest towns!
Great connections to travel elsewhere for vacation. 
I can golf pretty much year-round. 
A fabulous selection of bitters, lagers, etc. 
Doing house renos? Exceptional craftsmen, workers, etc.


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, these are all lovely reasons, however, I am aware that the grass is not always greener but England is providing me with an opportunity that I havent been able to get here in the States. Also, crime here is off the charts!!! Especially when the weather is warm. Three thugs just killed a friend of mine (He was a cop here in the States) because they were trying to rob him all because they lost money in a game of craps!!! How pathetic is that? Unfortunatly, these stories are quite common here, even in the so called "good neighborhoods." I'm sure crime is there, but arent hand guns banned?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I'm sure crime is there, but arent hand guns banned?


Yes, following the Dunblane massacre of 1996, the government banned all handguns other than sporting and antique guns. This hasn't stopped shooting incidents, most recently in West Cumbria in early June when a disgruntled taxi driver used his licensed shotgun and rifle to murder 12 people.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Thanks everyone, these are all lovely reasons, however, I am aware that the grass is not always greener but England is providing me with an opportunity that I havent been able to get here in the States. Also, crime here is off the charts!!! Especially when the weather is warm. Three thugs just killed a friend of mine (He was a cop here in the States) because they were trying to rob him all because they lost money in a game of craps!!! How pathetic is that? Unfortunatly, these stories are quite common here, even in the so called "good neighborhoods." I'm sure crime is there, but arent hand guns banned?


Gosh..terrible about your friend ! 

Mindless violence is quite rare in the UK and compared to the USA, I think you will feel much safer.

In all the time I lived in the UK...I never experienced any crime myself (I lived near Liverpool and later in London!!) or know anyone to experience crime except for my husband who had his home broken into when he was about 12. That´s it. 

You hear in the news and sad awful things happen. As long as you are streetwise and live in an OK area you´ll be fine.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> Gosh..terrible about your friend !
> 
> Mindless violence is quite rare in the UK and compared to the USA, I think you will feel much safer.
> 
> ...


sorry to say that Id never encountered any crime or violence until I came to UK

In the seven years Ive been here, Ive seen a bank robbery, been robbed a few times (car) and my husband was attacked by a gang of youths outside our house.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

temporary said:


> sorry to say that Id never encountered any crime or violence until I came to UK
> 
> In the seven years Ive been here, Ive seen a bank robbery, been robbed a few times (car) and my husband was attacked by a gang of youths outside our house.


I have to say this country is quite a violent country compare to many other countires I've been to. The youths of this country are the biggest culpits and make my life and everyone elses a misery. I just hate the fact that these chavs/youths are so confident, cocky that they can do whatever they want. I have been provoked my times on the street, which includes name calling, snickering and that dirty look that basically means hey what you looking at or get lost. I have been to the USA many times and haven't experienced any hardcore violence maybe I wasn't in the wrong place at the wrong time, but overall I just feel the American people are more upbeat, and have a general warm feeling to newcomers, unlike the english people.

Nevertheless England is a nice place but overall I would like to see more people in this country respect people more often, smile more etc. I would consider emigrating away from the UK one day, but not until I gain more qualifications in IT and more experience. I am fairly young at 25 years old male and I am happy to be here but with the way this country is going, I cannot rule out emigrating thats for sure.


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

back2basic said:


> I have to say this country is quite a violent country compare to many other countires I've been to. The youths of this country are the biggest culpits and make my life and everyone elses a misery. I just hate the fact that these chavs/youths are so confident, cocky that they can do whatever they want. I have been provoked my times on the street, which includes name calling, snickering and that dirty look that basically means hey what you looking at or get lost. I have been to the USA many times and haven't experienced any hardcore violence maybe I wasn't in the wrong place at the wrong time, but overall I just feel the American people are more upbeat, and have a general warm feeling to newcomers, unlike the english people.
> 
> Nevertheless England is a nice place but overall I would like to see more people in this country respect people more often, smile more etc. I would consider emigrating away from the UK one day, but not until I gain more qualifications in IT and more experience. I am fairly young at 25 years old male and I am happy to be here but with the way this country is going, I cannot rule out emigrating thats for sure.


It depends on the area. However, crime is also becoming more prevelant in the suburbs, as well.

Also, I would take name calling, snickering and dirty looks all day, as opposed to car jackings, drive by shootings, gun violence, and robbery at gun point. At least with youths just thinking they are tough and giving me a dirty look I have a chance of a getaway. There is a 95% chance you wont make it out of a gun fight. 

Google crime in the States and i'll bet you there is a lot more than what you may think.

I did hear of that shooting that took place there with the cab driver. That was a big deal here in the States because it's rare that we hear of incidents like that about England.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> It depends on the area. However, crime is also becoming more prevelant in the suburbs, as well.
> 
> Also, I would take name calling, snickering and dirty looks all day, as opposed to car jackings, drive by shootings, gun violence, and robbery at gun point. At least with youths just thinking they are tough and giving me a dirty look I have a chance of a getaway. There is a 95% chance you wont make it out of a gun fight.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree. Or better yet, go to NationMaster - World Statistics, Country Comparisons and look at some of the crime stats!


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

Things I love about England: 

1.	Our history: Not just the big, tourist attraction stuff like the Globe theatre, Canterbury Cathedral and the Houses of Parliament, but the myriad of old, architecturally fascinating places that you happen to pass by that have fantastic histories. I love the fact you can stop at a small local pub for a bite to eat at the weekend, and there will be a great history to the place. You can’t beat growing up with that. 

2.	Our NHS: Ok, so knocking the NHS is practically a sport here. But – come on. When it comes to the crunch, and God forbid something happens to you or your family, knowing that you can dial 999 and ask for an Ambulance and from that moment on the absolute best care you can be given will be given to you unequivically, and without having to worry how on earth you are going to pay for it – that’s an incredible thing.

3.	Europe: You can spend a long weekend in Paris. Or Italy. Or Spain. Or Greece. And all for not too much money. Your little girl will benefit immeasurably from being well-travelled, and this is a wonderful thing.

4.	Our sense of humour: I love the English sense of humour. Whilst not always successful, we do a great line in sarcasm and self-deprecation and have a tendancy to temper even the blackest moments of despair with an artfully placed joke. We are also able to laugh at ourselves, in general, which I think is a great thing. 

5.	Fortnum and Mason Food Hall : possibly the best place on earth.

6.	The Great Unending Weather Conversation: Without fail, 8 out of 10 new people you meet will comment or enquire on or about the weather within ten minutes of strikign up conversation. It’s so reassuringly British. I also love the fact that we bemoan the lack of sunshine all winter long, and as soon as we manage a week of good weather in August, everyone runs outside, buys new ‘summerr clothes’, gets horribly burned over the long weekend, then retires indoors because ‘It’s just so dreadfully hot’. Priceless. 

7.	The English Countryside: Uniquely beautiful. There’s something about the English countryside – especially at dawn – that is just utterly magical, and unlike anywhere else on earth. 

8.	Public transport: Living in London? You don’t need a car. Genuinely. How amazing is that?!

9.	Our pubs: An afternoon in the pub with the Sunday papers, half a pint of shandy, and a Ploughman’s. Hard to beat. 

10.	Pimms. A well-made Pimms is happiness in a glass. Fact. 

11.	The optimism and sense of fair play: I love the fact that, even 3-1 down to Germany in the world cup, half the pub was still convinced we’d pull it back. And, when we didn’t, the lone German guy watching the game with us was congratulated by everyone for havign a team who played so well. Gracious in defeat is one of our national traits – sadly not a trait displayed by all, but still by many!

12.	Our Royal Family: I cannot think of a better example of how to live your life gracefully and with a sense of duty than our Queen. Pro or anti-monarchy, you’ve got to admit – she’s an amazing lady.

13.	Tea – you will, if you don’t already, grow to love it and recognise it for the wonderful substance it is. Feeling ill? Have a cup of tea. Depressed? I’ll pop the kettle on. A decision to make? Make it over a pot. My preference is PG Tips or Yorkshire Tea, brewed ina pot with a little milk and no sugar (and no milk, just a little lemon if it’s Earl Grey) but each to their own 

14.	Other incredible things I love about England are: the smell of lavender bushes, famers markets in the countryside, marmite, ice cream vans, Sunday roasts, Taxis, cottage pies, Cambridge, marmalade on brown toast with just a smudge of butter, Heinz baked beans, proper cheddar cheese, the no-nonsense attitude, churches, Doctor Who, the BBC, and a fire on a cold day. Enjoy.


Please excuse the sweeping generalizations I have made. They were, in part, intended to be taken lightly – but this is just a brief overview of some of the things I love about my country. Take everything as it comes, and I know you will be happy here.

All the best, 

Jessica


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


really think about missing your family in the USA as nothing can replace family. 
We are English and emigrated to Canada in 2005 with our then, 8 and 12 year olds.
We have dual citizenship and due to parents illness and homesickness we're returning to the UK next week. We never had an issue with Britain we just wanted adventure and experience of living in another country.
The positives about England:
Absolutely breathtaking scenery and so diverse on such a short journey.
Mountains, lakes, seaside, caves, castles, palaces.
milder weather, some snow in winter, no mosquitoes or window fly-screens.
National Health Service.
Bus service even in rural places.
One of the best education systems in the world and smart uniforms.
Free dentistry for kids up to 16.
Lovely architecture - thatched cottages, stone, brick or slate houses.
Decent electricity prices.
Different accents within a few miles.
Anything and everything in shops, without having to travel 2 hours!!!
Fantastic tasting biscuits.
Gorgeous clean restaurants in the country - not on an industrial development.
Peace and quiet of the country and villages.
Cows walking across the lane for milking time.
Sheep running on hills and dales.
Cattle grids.
Hustle and bustle of larger towns and cities within 30 mins drive.
Pubs. Good food
Fish and chips
Realtor fees are low (not 5% of property price like in canada)
Wages are higher in the UK and food is less money.

No rabies injections
Not as much red tape as Canada
No freezing rain or winters that go from Nov to April. The snow novelty's worn off


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

Jessica_Williams said:


> Things I love about England:
> 
> 1.	Our history: Not just the big, tourist attraction stuff like the Globe theatre, Canterbury Cathedral and the Houses of Parliament, but the myriad of old, architecturally fascinating places that you happen to pass by that have fantastic histories. I love the fact you can stop at a small local pub for a bite to eat at the weekend, and there will be a great history to the place. You can’t beat growing up with that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jessica!!! Those are lovely reasons.:clap2:


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> really think about missing your family in the USA as nothing can replace family.
> We are English and emigrated to Canada in 2005 with our then, 8 and 12 year olds.
> We have dual citizenship and due to parents illness and homesickness we're returning to the UK next week. We never had an issue with Britain we just wanted adventure and experience of living in another country.
> The positives about England:
> ...


I'm ready to get on that plane now!!!lane:


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Thanks Jessica!!! Those are lovely reasons.:clap2:


I'm so glad! Honestly, take all the moans with a pinch of salt. The British love a good moan, it's in our blood, but you and your daughter will, i'm sure, utterly love it here. Best of luck, Jessica


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I'm ready to get on that plane now!!!lane:


I hope you don't miss your family, where are you thinking of living in the UK? We're moving to Cumbria in the North West where most of my family are (The Lake District) pop in for tea and a chat. We're all very friendly and will do almost anything to help.
Unfortunately my husband's staying in Canada for goodness knows how long to sell our house and we're going to miss him like crazy, we've never been apart in 25 years.
Take care.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

*My thoughts on England*

*Right, well, I have been in the UK a little over 2 months. I am from a super small town in Texas. Never traveled, hell never even spoke to a British person. But, I met the one and here I am. When I first got here, right off the bat!!!! I noticed wow...no one smiles. I smile at everyone. no matter who you are, and I get that look of ...wot u want ...who u lookn at... (hee hee the accent is there...just imagine it.)
So, I was a bit sad about that. However I refuse to give up my southern hospitality. I simply smile larger and say Hi (not HIYA LOL) how yall doin.Despite the wierd looks. No free re-fills on fountain drinks is a bummer too 
Also, take into consideration, I have only been a few places in the UK, airport and the city I live in, so this is not ALL of UK, just like my small town in America is not ALL of USA.
I miss the food, the hospitality and the excitement of USA. I miss so much people enjoying the ride to work, or lunch time outside and no one is complaining about the weather constantly. That feeling of YES !! I am working and have a job this is great. The amount of whining that goes on in this country is completely insane. Drives me nuts! People walking on the street look miserable. They get back from their 5th holiday this year and are torn up about a few clouds in the sky. The lack of space in the houses...is atrocious. Small washer and dryer capacity takes some getting used to. Turn on the water, its either cold or EXTREME DEATH HOT. If you are talking to your friends, and you say ..Oh I really feel lousy, I messed this up at work and blah blah. The friends (girls) will just look at you and say your being a cow and then talk about themselves. Manners do not seem to go far here. I have noticed alot of interrupters. (one main pet peeve of mine! How rude!)Mid sentence and someone is interrupting to say what they did on their 7th holiday of the year.And forget driving here. The girls that go "out on a night" dress like hookers in the red light district. Am sick of seeing track suits. Everyone and their mother has coordinating track suits. Yuck.If anything exciting (well what I would consider exciting) like a promotion or a new house, goes un noticed. Its "Oh yeah, Hiya. You got a raise...." EEEeeee did I tell you wot I did in Turkey last weekend.."No WAY. I have not found hardly any food that makes me go OMG I wish yall were here to taste this. For now, my number one I WANT TO KILL someone beef is....sigh. No half size shoes at Matalan. I could not believe it. Then when I asked a few of my coworkers about half sizes...the smirked and said, yer we either smash our feet into them or they flop around coz they are too big....well I refuse to accept that. So I am on the hunt for my 5.5 shoes. And no Kraft macaroni n cheese...my staple &&&, miracle whip or Hidden Valley Ranch  My friends are going broke sending me care packages already. And of course the, whydidyoumovehere? with disgusted look on their face..haha,British beef is not good. End of. Absolute nasty business. I dont understand why no one see's this, but I am telling you, the beef is soooo not up to Texas standards! The ridiculous amount of money wasted from tax payers for the non working class. Its a disgrace. I work where I see this day in and day out. It is terrible. I know America is bad, but I cant imagine money being tossed around like it is here. The clothing stores here carry all the same styles. And everyone pretty much dresses the same. Bummer for me, as I am definitely one to dress different. Online shopping only for me it seems. I actually had a girl at a party last weekend say, "Hey, your from America, talk American to me..."
Now to say what I love about this place: Oh the trees are so lovely, I absolutely love love love looking around at the trees. Standing under them, I feel like I am in a ...haha well another world. And the lovely smells of summer flowers (as of yet unidentified) oh tis lovely. Hmm, the chocolate selection is amazing! The humongous amount of PAID BANK holidays,!!!! Chips and brown gravy! yummo.The money seems to go further here. Yes you are taxed like crazy, but it seems so far that when you get paid 7 quid an hour, its not the end of the world. You can make it on that wage. You can walk anywhere! Or get the bus, that is clean and fresh! Primark is a life saver!The buildings are so interesting and full of history. Even if it is an old Gothic church that is now a carpet store, they look fan-bloody-tastic! People for the most part seem to mind thier own business. They arent busy looking at what you are wearing or how you walk.If people (the ones I am around anyway) want something, you save for it. NHS- I have heard the horror stories, and have not had to use it myself, but come on! If you are in need, free healthcare at your fingertips. Instead of going into major debt over a broken leg. The availability of a quick pint or a off license to get a liter of Vodka is too good. I came from a dry county, so that is loverly!
All the lovely breads in the grocery stores are too nice. And Bourbons, now those are to die for.
There are tons more on both accounts.Pro's and Con's for every country. To me, if you can have a positive attitude, you can make it anywhere. I worked my butt off to get here. Went through so many sleepless nights to be with my husband. And I will make this my home, no matter what.Sure you will miss home, your comfort zone, the music, the attitude. But if you choose to move, then you make sure you can adapt. You can bring your culture with you, but remember, you are moving into a country that you are not familiar with. So dont knock everything and not give it a chance. As long as you have your spouse and who ever you love, then that is all that matters. Half size shoes or not. *


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

*go back to the USA if you don't like the UK*



peppera-ann- said:


> *Right, well, I have been in the UK a little over 2 months. I am from a super small town in Texas. Never traveled, hell never even spoke to a British person. But, I met the one and here I am. When I first got here, right off the bat!!!! I noticed wow...no one smiles. I smile at everyone. no matter who you are, and I get that look of ...wot u want ...who u lookn at... (hee hee the accent is there...just imagine it.)
> So, I was a bit sad about that. However I refuse to give up my southern hospitality. I simply smile larger and say Hi (not HIYA LOL) how yall doin.Despite the wierd looks. No free re-fills on fountain drinks is a bummer too
> Also, take into consideration, I have only been a few places in the UK, airport and the city I live in, so this is not ALL of UK, just like my small town in America is not ALL of USA.
> I miss the food, the hospitality and the excitement of USA. I miss so much people enjoying the ride to work, or lunch time outside and no one is complaining about the weather constantly. That feeling of YES !! I am working and have a job this is great. The amount of whining that goes on in this country is completely insane. Drives me nuts! People walking on the street look miserable. They get back from their 5th holiday this year and are torn up about a few clouds in the sky. The lack of space in the houses...is atrocious. Small washer and dryer capacity takes some getting used to. Turn on the water, its either cold or EXTREME DEATH HOT. If you are talking to your friends, and you say ..Oh I really feel lousy, I messed this up at work and blah blah. The friends (girls) will just look at you and say your being a cow and then talk about themselves. Manners do not seem to go far here. I have noticed alot of interrupters. (one main pet peeve of mine! How rude!)Mid sentence and someone is interrupting to say what they did on their 7th holiday of the year.And forget driving here. The girls that go "out on a night" dress like hookers in the red light district. Am sick of seeing track suits. Everyone and their mother has coordinating track suits. Yuck.If anything exciting (well what I would consider exciting) like a promotion or a new house, goes un noticed. Its "Oh yeah, Hiya. You got a raise...." EEEeeee did I tell you wot I did in Turkey last weekend.."No WAY. I have not found hardly any food that makes me go OMG I wish yall were here to taste this. For now, my number one I WANT TO KILL someone beef is....sigh. No half size shoes at Matalan. I could not believe it. Then when I asked a few of my coworkers about half sizes...the smirked and said, yer we either smash our feet into them or they flop around coz they are too big....well I refuse to accept that. So I am on the hunt for my 5.5 shoes. And no Kraft macaroni n cheese...my staple &&&, miracle whip or Hidden Valley Ranch  My friends are going broke sending me care packages already. And of course the, whydidyoumovehere? with disgusted look on their face..haha,British beef is not good. End of. Absolute nasty business. I dont understand why no one see's this, but I am telling you, the beef is soooo not up to Texas standards! The ridiculous amount of money wasted from tax payers for the non working class. Its a disgrace. I work where I see this day in and day out. It is terrible. I know America is bad, but I cant imagine money being tossed around like it is here. The clothing stores here carry all the same styles. And everyone pretty much dresses the same. Bummer for me, as I am definitely one to dress different. Online shopping only for me it seems. I actually had a girl at a party last weekend say, "Hey, your from America, talk American to me..."
> ...


You criticise the UK people for interrupting - look at the gabbled garbage you wrote. I have never met a worse bunch of people in the Americas - they all have ADHD with their poor diet and fizzy sugary drinks. You're loud mouthed and obnoxious and have 16 times the crime rate of the UK pro rata.

We have been to the USA and lived in Canada for 5 years. The food here and in the USA sucks - McDonalds, KFC and as you mentioned Kraft dinners spring to mind - that's not food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder the Americas are obese.
Stop your whinging and learn to spell and use grammar correctly. It's atrocious in Canada with all the spelling mistakes even on bill-boards!!!!!!!!!
Fashion does not exist in the American continent - everyone wears baggy t-shirts and jeans or shorts showing off their diabolical fat knees.
As for pollution, you answer to no-one,with you huge factories and cars the UK respects the bills put in place by the government and the European parliaments.
As for the health service in America it's a joke. Have you gone to England because you want free health service?

You sound nasty and will definitely not fit in.
Try walking places Americans then you may get healthier.
We can't wait to get back to England next week.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

elouisapresley said:


> You criticise the UK people for interrupting - look at the gabbled garbage you wrote. I have never met a worse bunch of people in the Americas - they all have ADHD with their poor diet and fizzy sugary drinks. You're loud mouthed and obnoxious and have 16 times the crime rate of the UK pro rata.
> 
> We have been to the USA and lived in Canada for 5 years. The food here and in the USA sucks - McDonalds, KFC and as you mentioned Kraft dinners spring to mind - that's not food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder the Americas are obese.
> Stop your whinging and learn to spell and use grammar correctly. It's atrocious in Canada with all the spelling mistakes even on bill-boards!!!!!!!!!
> ...



If I am nasty love, you got me beat. Your absolute hate of another country is pouring off your words. Poor dear. But, I think you have got some anger issues that perhaps this isn't the place for them to be aired. There are too many things that I could waste my time spewing at your with my garbled words, but ...nah. I have a life,pet.
So enjoy Canada;I hope that once you get on your way home, you will have had time to pull out stick you have had stuck up your holier than thou bum out, and you will not dread the 10 hour plane ride. Wish nothing but the best for those around you, they are going to need it, listening to pure evil.
Night Y'all!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stop fighting!!!! Neither of you are doing your countries or your personal reputations on the forum any good at all!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

"1. Our history: Not just the big, tourist attraction stuff like the Globe theatre, Canterbury Cathedral and the Houses of Parliament, but the myriad of old, architecturally fascinating places that you happen to pass by that have fantastic histories. I love the fact you can stop at a small local pub for a bite to eat at the weekend, and there will be a great history to the place. You can’t beat growing up with that." - Yes - you're right - French towns and viilages have no history.

2. Our NHS: Ok, so knocking the NHS is practically a sport here. But – come on. When it comes to the crunch, and God forbid something happens to you or your family, knowing that you can dial 999 and ask for an Ambulance and from that moment on the absolute best care you can be given will be given to you unequivically, and without having to worry how on earth you are going to pay for it – that’s an incredible thing." - Sorry - French health service reckoned to be the best in the world, The UK sysstem is not free - have you heard of NI?

"3. Europe: You can spend a long weekend in Paris. Or Italy. Or Spain. Or Greece. And all for not too much money" - Yoy can do that from France too - by car, train or plane.

4. Our sense of humour: I love the English sense of humour.- Sorry - people in SW France are alwyas laughing and joking.

"Fortnum and Mason Food Hall : possibly the best place on earth.- don't neec it - we have local markets.

"7. The English Countryside: Uniquely beautiful. There’s something about the English countryside – especially at dawn – that is just utterly magical, and unlike anywhere else on earth. - Sorry - in SW France I am reminded about the countryside in SW England - rolling hills - English countryside is NOT unique.


"Other incredible things I love about England are: the smell of lavender bushes" - Provence is the European lavender capital.



I understand that from the latest statistics, around 1000 people leave the UK every day - hardly a vote of confidence.

But I am biased - France is the best country in the world (for me).


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> Stop fighting!!!! Neither of you are doing your countries or your personal reputations on the forum any good at all!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Aww JoJo
your right. Im sorry ma'm. Your welcome to your opinion just as I am to mine. ...
Good luck with all that you do sugar.She just caught me off guard. Its usually so pleasant here, you can state your opinion with out fear of having your head ripped off!

But from now on, Ill ignore the ugly comments. And smile


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> It depends on the area. However, crime is also becoming more prevelant in the suburbs, as well.
> 
> Also, I would take name calling, snickering and dirty looks all day, as opposed to car jackings, drive by shootings, gun violence, and robbery at gun point. At least with youths just thinking they are tough and giving me a dirty look I have a chance of a getaway. There is a 95% chance you wont make it out of a gun fight.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree with this post.
I have respect for everyone and anyone and teach my 2 gorgeous children and any foster children the same. If everybody had respect then the world wouldn't be such a mess.


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> I hope you don't miss your family, where are you thinking of living in the UK? We're moving to Cumbria in the North West where most of my family are (The Lake District) pop in for tea and a chat. We're all very friendly and will do almost anything to help.
> Unfortunately my husband's staying in Canada for goodness knows how long to sell our house and we're going to miss him like crazy, we've never been apart in 25 years.
> Take care.


Oh wow! Is the housing market crazy like it is here in the states?

I'm thinking about Crawley or Croydon...I have a friend who works in Southwark so we are going to try to get somewhere close, which is why I'm leaning towards Croydon...Besides her, my daughter and I will have no other family there...However, I'm very much looking forward to being there!!!


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> Stop fighting!!!! Neither of you are doing your countries or your personal reputations on the forum any good at all!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2:


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

peppera-ann- said:


> *Right, well, I have been in the UK a little over 2 months. I am from a super small town in Texas. Never traveled, hell never even spoke to a British person. But, I met the one and here I am. When I first got here, right off the bat!!!! I noticed wow...no one smiles. I smile at everyone. no matter who you are, and I get that look of ...wot u want ...who u lookn at... (hee hee the accent is there...just imagine it.)
> So, I was a bit sad about that. However I refuse to give up my southern hospitality. I simply smile larger and say Hi (not HIYA LOL) how yall doin.Despite the wierd looks. No free re-fills on fountain drinks is a bummer too
> Also, take into consideration, I have only been a few places in the UK, airport and the city I live in, so this is not ALL of UK, just like my small town in America is not ALL of USA.
> I miss the food, the hospitality and the excitement of USA. I miss so much people enjoying the ride to work, or lunch time outside and no one is complaining about the weather constantly. That feeling of YES !! I am working and have a job this is great. The amount of whining that goes on in this country is completely insane. Drives me nuts! People walking on the street look miserable. They get back from their 5th holiday this year and are torn up about a few clouds in the sky. The lack of space in the houses...is atrocious. Small washer and dryer capacity takes some getting used to. Turn on the water, its either cold or EXTREME DEATH HOT. If you are talking to your friends, and you say ..Oh I really feel lousy, I messed this up at work and blah blah. The friends (girls) will just look at you and say your being a cow and then talk about themselves. Manners do not seem to go far here. I have noticed alot of interrupters. (one main pet peeve of mine! How rude!)Mid sentence and someone is interrupting to say what they did on their 7th holiday of the year.And forget driving here. The girls that go "out on a night" dress like hookers in the red light district. Am sick of seeing track suits. Everyone and their mother has coordinating track suits. Yuck.If anything exciting (well what I would consider exciting) like a promotion or a new house, goes un noticed. Its "Oh yeah, Hiya. You got a raise...." EEEeeee did I tell you wot I did in Turkey last weekend.."No WAY. I have not found hardly any food that makes me go OMG I wish yall were here to taste this. For now, my number one I WANT TO KILL someone beef is....sigh. No half size shoes at Matalan. I could not believe it. Then when I asked a few of my coworkers about half sizes...the smirked and said, yer we either smash our feet into them or they flop around coz they are too big....well I refuse to accept that. So I am on the hunt for my 5.5 shoes. And no Kraft macaroni n cheese...my staple &&&, miracle whip or Hidden Valley Ranch  My friends are going broke sending me care packages already. And of course the, whydidyoumovehere? with disgusted look on their face..haha,British beef is not good. End of. Absolute nasty business. I dont understand why no one see's this, but I am telling you, the beef is soooo not up to Texas standards! The ridiculous amount of money wasted from tax payers for the non working class. Its a disgrace. I work where I see this day in and day out. It is terrible. I know America is bad, but I cant imagine money being tossed around like it is here. The clothing stores here carry all the same styles. And everyone pretty much dresses the same. Bummer for me, as I am definitely one to dress different. Online shopping only for me it seems. I actually had a girl at a party last weekend say, "Hey, your from America, talk American to me..."
> ...


Wow, ok...how long do you plan to be there?

Also, I run across rude people here in the States all of the time...all I do is ignore them and make attempts to be the best person I can be...although I fail at times!  But seriously, the second part of your response showcased some lovely reasons for being there...I'm trying to go with the "glass is half full" thingy with this whole thing...I've read other posts on other threads and they bash the UK! However, I do feel that the experience is what you make of it...Sure, I'll miss my family terribly but I gotta do what I gotta do...

Many Thanks,

Mommymovingabroad


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

contentedscot said:


> "1. Our history: Not just the big, tourist attraction stuff like the Globe theatre, Canterbury Cathedral and the Houses of Parliament, but the myriad of old, architecturally fascinating places that you happen to pass by that have fantastic histories. I love the fact you can stop at a small local pub for a bite to eat at the weekend, and there will be a great history to the place. You can’t beat growing up with that." - Yes - you're right - French towns and viilages have no history.
> 
> 2. Our NHS: Ok, so knocking the NHS is practically a sport here. But – come on. When it comes to the crunch, and God forbid something happens to you or your family, knowing that you can dial 999 and ask for an Ambulance and from that moment on the absolute best care you can be given will be given to you unequivically, and without having to worry how on earth you are going to pay for it – that’s an incredible thing." - Sorry - French health service reckoned to be the best in the world, The UK sysstem is not free - have you heard of NI?
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!!! I love hearing people say positive things about there country...now don't get me wrong, the States is not a bad place at all, but I've been without healthcare for the last 3 years(that can be a scary thing)! Racial prejudice is everywhere but in the States, it can be quite prevelant and don't get me started on the crime rates, especially when it gets hot!!! But "they" say it is the land of opportunity...


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> I totally agree with this post.
> I have respect for everyone and anyone and teach my 2 gorgeous children and any foster children the same. If everybody had respect then the world wouldn't be such a mess.


Amen!!!:clap2:


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Peppera-Ann - where on earth in England are you living? It sounds horrific! I can honestly say that I have never experienced most of what you have listed here (apart from the matching tracksuits, and that was back in 1999!)

Also, your colleagues sound dreadful, too. You poor thing. Have you ever thought of moving?!

Jess


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

contentedscot said:


> "1. Our history: Not just the big, tourist attraction stuff like the Globe theatre, Canterbury Cathedral and the Houses of Parliament, but the myriad of old, architecturally fascinating places that you happen to pass by that have fantastic histories. I love the fact you can stop at a small local pub for a bite to eat at the weekend, and there will be a great history to the place. You can’t beat growing up with that." - Yes - you're right - French towns and viilages have no history.
> 
> 2. Our NHS: Ok, so knocking the NHS is practically a sport here. But – come on. When it comes to the crunch, and God forbid something happens to you or your family, knowing that you can dial 999 and ask for an Ambulance and from that moment on the absolute best care you can be given will be given to you unequivically, and without having to worry how on earth you are going to pay for it – that’s an incredible thing." - Sorry - French health service reckoned to be the best in the world, The UK sysstem is not free - have you heard of NI?
> 
> ...



************************************************************

I am left feeling very confused by the point of this post. 

The poor lady asked for a list of nice things about the UK to help her feel better about her impending move there. This is what I did. Why have you started to pull everything I said apart in comparison to France?! You are an extremely odd person! 

I find France as wonderful as the next person, but did not write about France, as this post was about England.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Oh wow! Is the housing market crazy like it is here in the states?
> 
> I'm thinking about Crawley or Croydon...I have a friend who works in Southwark so we are going to try to get somewhere close, which is why I'm leaning towards Croydon...Besides her, my daughter and I will have no other family there...However, I'm very much looking forward to being there!!!



I used to live fairly near Crawley and I wasnt that keen. Row upon row upon row, upon row.... of 1960/70 council style houses (little terraced 2 up, 2 down) as it was originally built as the "new town" to deal with the overspill from London, its also very near to Gatwick airport - which maybe a bonus if you travel alot, but when I used to visit friends there all you could smell was fuel and the rumble of planes taking off. Its also not that cheap to live there.

Croydon has its charms maybe, I never saw them when I visited tho lol ! its very busy and in my mind a bit run down!!! We all have different opinions, requirements and criteria tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, ladies, let's chill out a bit. 

Peppera-ann, you didn't tell us about this job you got. Where are you working and what are you doing? In the current economy, you've done well to find yourself a job this quickly. How is hubby doing?

Also, remember that you're in the third month of your residence there. Your emotions tend to run in 3 month cycles at the start... Up at first, due to the "newness" of everything, then a big down-swing when you find you're now the one who doesn't fit in with the rest of the crowd. Give it another month or two and you'll be back on the upswing. There's a lot to get used to in your first year or two of living abroad and you'll have plenty more ups and downs before you'll consider yourself truly settled in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Oh wow! Is the housing market crazy like it is here in the states?
> 
> I'm thinking about Crawley or Croydon...I have a friend who works in Southwark so we are going to try to get somewhere close, which is why I'm leaning towards Croydon...Besides her, my daughter and I will have no other family there...However, I'm very much looking forward to being there!!!



Have you tried taking a look at these areas and places on "googlemaps" you can get right into the streets and have a good look around. Maybe start by googling local estate agents, seeing whats available in your price range and then looking at the area and indeed the property on googlemap???

Jo xxx


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have you tried taking a look at these areas and places on "googlemaps" you can get right into the streets and have a good look around. Maybe start by googling local estate agents, seeing whats available in your price range and then looking at the area and indeed the property on googlemap???
> 
> Jo xxx


That's really great advice, Jo. Google Maps is indeed invaluable when choosing an area to live - and, having been born in Croydon, I wholeheartedly agree that you may wish to look elsewhere! It isn't really terribly convenient as it's so sprawling and urban, and it would perhaps not be the best place for a child. Have you considered Greenwich? I live in Southwark, where your friend is, and moved from Greenwich a couple of years ago. Greenwich is really close to town (less than 10 minutes by overground to London Bridge station) but pretty, and very family friendly, especially with Greenwich park.

Jessica


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hey, ladies, let's chill out a bit.
> 
> Peppera-ann, you didn't tell us about this job you got. Where are you working and what are you doing? In the current economy, you've done well to find yourself a job this quickly. How is hubby doing?
> 
> ...


Hey sugar,
Everything is peachy here! I am working at a student loans place. I have had a few low weekends, missing my friends. but it sure is worth it to be with my husband. I have been working bout a month now! And defo I am so lucky to be able to find work. Hubby has an interview tomorrow, so fingers crossed!
Ty for the support Bev. Yall have always been so kind <3


----------



## cabbage7 (Mar 19, 2010)

*our green land*

Firstly The National Health service is NOT FREE ,we pay in all our working lives for it ! and the Education system.etc.,etc.,etc..[AND OUR FOREFATHERS}
Although some people abuse our British Isles for there own gain.
Come here and expect all and sundry AND get it.
Where esle in this World would anyone be treated so well?I have been to USA> The people are rude. AND it is like talking to a robots!!
In France they think everything they do is wonderful and it is rubbish especially the food YUK!!
.lane: this will take you home if you miss your Country.Britain IS the best Country in the World. AND it is full up now.



jojo said:


> I guess its cos you're getting a lot of imput from those of us who have left the UK!! But it does have some good points;
> 
> um............
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cabbage7 said:


> Firstly The National Health service is NOT FREE ,we pay in all our working lives for it ! and the Education system.etc.,etc.,etc..[AND OUR FOREFATHERS}
> Although some people abuse our British Isles for there own gain.
> Come here and expect all and sundry AND get it.
> Where esle in this World would anyone be treated so well?I have been to USA> The people are rude. AND it is like talking to a robots!!
> ...



Indeed, altho there are a fair few of us Brits who arent there so there are gaps for people, as long as they work and contribute when they get there - no problem. Its the indigenous Brits who dont work, never have and probably never will that annoy me and cost the money IMO!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Indeed, altho there are a fair few of us Brits who arent there so there are gaps for people, as long as they work and contribute when they get there - no problem. Its the indigenous Brits who dont work, never have and probably never will that annoy me and cost the money IMO!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx




Hear hear Jo!


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

peppera-ann- said:


> *Right, well, I have been in the UK a little over 2 months. I am from a super small town in Texas. Never traveled, hell never even spoke to a British person. But, I met the one and here I am. When I first got here, right off the bat!!!! I noticed wow...no one smiles. I smile at everyone. no matter who you are, and I get that look of ...wot u want ...who u lookn at... (hee hee the accent is there...just imagine it.)
> So, I was a bit sad about that. However I refuse to give up my southern hospitality. I simply smile larger and say Hi (not HIYA LOL) how yall doin.Despite the wierd looks. No free re-fills on fountain drinks is a bummer too
> Also, take into consideration, I have only been a few places in the UK, airport and the city I live in, so this is not ALL of UK, just like my small town in America is not ALL of USA.
> I miss the food, the hospitality and the excitement of USA. I miss so much people enjoying the ride to work, or lunch time outside and no one is complaining about the weather constantly. That feeling of YES !! I am working and have a job this is great. The amount of whining that goes on in this country is completely insane. Drives me nuts! People walking on the street look miserable. They get back from their 5th holiday this year and are torn up about a few clouds in the sky. The lack of space in the houses...is atrocious. Small washer and dryer capacity takes some getting used to. Turn on the water, its either cold or EXTREME DEATH HOT. If you are talking to your friends, and you say ..Oh I really feel lousy, I messed this up at work and blah blah. The friends (girls) will just look at you and say your being a cow and then talk about themselves. Manners do not seem to go far here. I have noticed alot of interrupters. (one main pet peeve of mine! How rude!)Mid sentence and someone is interrupting to say what they did on their 7th holiday of the year.And forget driving here. The girls that go "out on a night" dress like hookers in the red light district. Am sick of seeing track suits. Everyone and their mother has coordinating track suits. Yuck.If anything exciting (well what I would consider exciting) like a promotion or a new house, goes un noticed. Its "Oh yeah, Hiya. You got a raise...." EEEeeee did I tell you wot I did in Turkey last weekend.."No WAY. I have not found hardly any food that makes me go OMG I wish yall were here to taste this. For now, my number one I WANT TO KILL someone beef is....sigh. No half size shoes at Matalan. I could not believe it. Then when I asked a few of my coworkers about half sizes...the smirked and said, yer we either smash our feet into them or they flop around coz they are too big....well I refuse to accept that. So I am on the hunt for my 5.5 shoes. And no Kraft macaroni n cheese...my staple &&&, miracle whip or Hidden Valley Ranch  My friends are going broke sending me care packages already. And of course the, whydidyoumovehere? with disgusted look on their face..haha,British beef is not good. End of. Absolute nasty business. I dont understand why no one see's this, but I am telling you, the beef is soooo not up to Texas standards! The ridiculous amount of money wasted from tax payers for the non working class. Its a disgrace. I work where I see this day in and day out. It is terrible. I know America is bad, but I cant imagine money being tossed around like it is here. The clothing stores here carry all the same styles. And everyone pretty much dresses the same. Bummer for me, as I am definitely one to dress different. Online shopping only for me it seems. I actually had a girl at a party last weekend say, "Hey, your from America, talk American to me..."
> ...


I think pepperra ann? has been mistreated re this post. If you read on, she has added many things she likes about Uk. 

I live here now (my god this 7 years has gone fast...the first 5 took an eternity though) and apart from all the food mentions (not a junk food person), i agree with some of this.
I have personally found the people where i am to be rude and unfriendly and will eventually leave this place with a not so nice view of brits (sorry).
I agree about the space....small washers and dryers, dirty streets, classless yobbos in trackies etc, british beef ........i think you really have to consider where people are from and that maybe they are from a friendlier, nicer cleaner place
Im sorry of that offends but that is my experience, i cant lie about it.


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


unfortunately sometimes reality sucks and there's nothing really 'one' cannot do about it. if you are asking anyone to say something nice because you are disparate, than really you are fooling yourself. if you want the truth, than all you have to do is weigh all the opinions here...and so far, you are right. most don't have anything to say that's good about the UK so far-which implies, your better off in the USA.


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

peppera-ann- said:


> *Right, well, I have been in the UK a little over 2 months. I am from a super small town in Texas. Never traveled, hell never even spoke to a British person. But, I met the one and here I am. When I first got here, right off the bat!!!! I noticed wow...no one smiles. I smile at everyone. no matter who you are, and I get that look of ...wot u want ...who u lookn at... (hee hee the accent is there...just imagine it.)
> So, I was a bit sad about that. However I refuse to give up my southern hospitality. I simply smile larger and say Hi (not HIYA LOL) how yall doin.Despite the wierd looks. No free re-fills on fountain drinks is a bummer too
> Also, take into consideration, I have only been a few places in the UK, airport and the city I live in, so this is not ALL of UK, just like my small town in America is not ALL of USA.
> I miss the food, the hospitality and the excitement of USA. I miss so much people enjoying the ride to work, or lunch time outside and no one is complaining about the weather constantly. That feeling of YES !! I am working and have a job this is great. The amount of whining that goes on in this country is completely insane. Drives me nuts! People walking on the street look miserable. They get back from their 5th holiday this year and are torn up about a few clouds in the sky. The lack of space in the houses...is atrocious. Small washer and dryer capacity takes some getting used to. Turn on the water, its either cold or EXTREME DEATH HOT. If you are talking to your friends, and you say ..Oh I really feel lousy, I messed this up at work and blah blah. The friends (girls) will just look at you and say your being a cow and then talk about themselves. Manners do not seem to go far here. I have noticed alot of interrupters. (one main pet peeve of mine! How rude!)Mid sentence and someone is interrupting to say what they did on their 7th holiday of the year.And forget driving here. The girls that go "out on a night" dress like hookers in the red light district. Am sick of seeing track suits. Everyone and their mother has coordinating track suits. Yuck.If anything exciting (well what I would consider exciting) like a promotion or a new house, goes un noticed. Its "Oh yeah, Hiya. You got a raise...." EEEeeee did I tell you wot I did in Turkey last weekend.."No WAY. I have not found hardly any food that makes me go OMG I wish yall were here to taste this. For now, my number one I WANT TO KILL someone beef is....sigh. No half size shoes at Matalan. I could not believe it. Then when I asked a few of my coworkers about half sizes...the smirked and said, yer we either smash our feet into them or they flop around coz they are too big....well I refuse to accept that. So I am on the hunt for my 5.5 shoes. And no Kraft macaroni n cheese...my staple &&&, miracle whip or Hidden Valley Ranch  My friends are going broke sending me care packages already. And of course the, whydidyoumovehere? with disgusted look on their face..haha,British beef is not good. End of. Absolute nasty business. I dont understand why no one see's this, but I am telling you, the beef is soooo not up to Texas standards! The ridiculous amount of money wasted from tax payers for the non working class. Its a disgrace. I work where I see this day in and day out. It is terrible. I know America is bad, but I cant imagine money being tossed around like it is here. The clothing stores here carry all the same styles. And everyone pretty much dresses the same. Bummer for me, as I am definitely one to dress different. Online shopping only for me it seems. I actually had a girl at a party last weekend say, "Hey, your from America, talk American to me..."
> ...


I really appreciated what you said here. It is exactly what I have gone though too. Hate it here-but my wife makes me have to stay-been here for seven and a half years now and I still hate it


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

soon_to_be_halfBRIT said:


> if you want the truth, than all you have to do is weigh all the opinions here...and so far, you are right. most don't have anything to say that's good about the UK so far-which implies, your better off in the USA.


Not really... this forum is largely made up of Brits, so I think it's logical to expect perhaps a bit more "bashing" of the UK than of other places. Why? Because among expats, it's kind of normal to run down the Old Country, if only to justify your current choice of residence elsewhere.

Most people live where they do thanks to circumstances beyond their control. It's where they were born, or where they found a job, usually. It takes a bit of effort to get out and find the good stuff in any area, but it's out there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

soon_to_be_halfBRIT said:


> I really appreciated what you said here. It is exactly what I have gone though too. Hate it here-but my wife makes me have to stay-been here for seven and a half years now and I still hate it


this is me too...except its my husband who keeps me here


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

I can understand many on this thread that say that Britain is unfriendly to foreigners. It is quite true. But it is true of other nationalities who move abroad. That is why we all flock together to find friends. It is hard to find friends of different nationalities.

Your new country will always feel less friendly than your own. I was born and lived in Britain for 30 odd years as opposed to the 2 years here in Spain. It takes many many years to find friends who are on your wavelength, if ever.

Some countries are considered friendlier but usually it´s because the people want something out of you..your money or influence or to boast to others or find out some gossip. Friendliness is overrated really..we all seek and prefer genine friends who can help and share things in life.

I find that I can make friends easy in Britain because I am more relaxed and happy, the shared history and culture helps. Whereas in Spain, I have little in common with the spanish and I don´t do what they do. It is hard when there are cultural differences. 

You would think that Brits and Americans and Australians would get on, because we speak English....! But we don´t ! A surprise? ...not really as we have nothing in common. Only a small percentage I would say that mix well with each other.

The point I am trying to make is for Mommyabroad is to *expect it..*It is not easy for people of different countries to mix well. Don´t write off every Brit you meet as unfriendly..for every 100 unsuitable friends, you find one. And all you need is 1. 

Your daughter of course will find it alot easier being in school..I am sure she will see it differently. Us adults are the difficult ones. But there are many groups formed by American moms who meet up and socialise. In time you will find friends and get a great support network.

Good luck..From One Very Very Friendly Brit


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, as I said before, there are bad things, people, smells food etc. in every country. I love England because my life is here now. I love England because I chose to come here and live. So I put my best foot forward and will make the best out of it. My husband makes the negatives worth while. Ill go to the ends of the earth as long as we are together.
I think the main thing for everyone to realize is, you are not stuck anywhere. If you dont like where you are in life, change it. Make it the best you can. Im not saying go through life with rose colored glasses, but, you have to make a choice. If you are unhappy change what ever is making you unhappy. Try to look at it from a different point of reference. 

Yes there are rude horrible people out there, regardless where you live. Just get around them. You wouldnt become friends with someone evil in your home country. Just find the ones (yes they are some out there) that stick out. I have found 2 nice ladies, out of the 750 I work with. Its hard, very hard to make friends in another country, but if you go at it with a positive attitude , you will find your shiny person!!

Good news today! Hubby got a job! 2 months of search. So now we are on our way to finding a place of our own!!! Out of the parents house. YAY!

I miss Texas terribly, but this is home now. Ill make the best out of anything and everything


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

*I agree*



peppera-ann- said:


> Well, as I said before, there are bad things, people, smells food etc. in every country. I love England because my life is here now. I love England because I chose to come here and live. So I put my best foot forward and will make the best out of it. My husband makes the negatives worth while. Ill go to the ends of the earth as long as we are together.
> I think the main thing for everyone to realize is, you are not stuck anywhere. If you dont like where you are in life, change it. Make it the best you can. Im not saying go through life with rose colored glasses, but, you have to make a choice. If you are unhappy change what ever is making you unhappy. Try to look at it from a different point of reference.
> 
> Yes there are rude horrible people out there, regardless where you live. Just get around them. You wouldnt become friends with someone evil in your home country. Just find the ones (yes they are some out there) that stick out. I have found 2 nice ladies, out of the 750 I work with. Its hard, very hard to make friends in another country, but if you go at it with a positive attitude , you will find your shiny person!!
> ...


We never had a problem with the UK, but moved to Canada for an adventure as my husband was totally over-worked and stressed out in his UK job (middle management). We thought the wide open spaces would be great for our children, but nothing could have prepared us for our parents' ill health and so we can't sponsor them here, and they're very close to our children, so we're returning. I read a very poignant quote the other day:-

A Cherokee Indian said to his son "There is an unhappy wolf inside us, it is full of misery, hate, anger, jealousy, ignorance, selfishness, violence , then there is a happy wolf who is full of compassion, love, peace, empathy, generosity, kindness and laughter."
The son asked "which wolf wins?" The father replied "the one you feed!"
Good luck with your husband's job and I think you're being very brave and selfless leaving your homeland that you obviously love, but, there are many friendly people in the UK, it's just a case of getting to know them. We only one or two real friends in life, mine are my husband, Mum, kids and two girl friends.All the best.


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

soon_to_be_halfBRIT said:


> unfortunately sometimes reality sucks and there's nothing really 'one' cannot do about it. if you are asking anyone to say something nice because you are disparate, than really you are fooling yourself. if you want the truth, than all you have to do is weigh all the opinions here...and so far, you are right. most don't have anything to say that's good about the UK so far-which implies, your better off in the USA.


Okay STBHB, I'm startin to feel you got a lil somethin personal with me......let me buy u a drank...take a load off, release some of that pent up anger and anxiety that you are feeling...i'm a cool chick man, you would like me:eyebrows:
For real tho, I told you before, maybe forums are not your thing because you do get a lil riled up...but then again, you do need somethin to be able to release and what better way to do it than behind your pc

Cheers!


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

We are finally here!!! My child and I have settled in nicely. :clap2: I thank you for all of your help! Is halfbrit still on here? I wanna buy him a drink! :clap2::boxing:


----------



## MR2Tony (Sep 16, 2010)

Well? How is it? 

Be there in 11 days!


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

Not quite ready to return to the UK yet (variety being the spice of life and all that) but the UK has a lot of good to it. Huge amount of whingers unfortunately. Go to any of the forums here and there are people complain that their country isn't as good as the UK, or, if they're in the UK, how the UK is the worst (many wanting to become immigrants because they, uh, hate immigrants!).

Anyway, the UK is great in that:
- it has seasons: rain, snow, sunshine, wind, fog. Try living without it and see how much you miss it.
- there are lakes, mountains, cities and countryside within, at worst, a few hours.
- great scenery, with trees, waterfalls, cliffs, moors, oceans, within walking/short driving distance of many towns
- public transport is available to most places - even little villages.
- Rome, Paris, Munich, Amsterdam, Edinburgh, London, Cornwall, Yorkshire etc etc is within a short trip away.
- the Health Service, unemployment benefit and pensions. Not perfect, I'll grant you, but way better than countries that don't have them.
- the people and the accents are so different from the Highlands to Devon, from London to Carlisle. Heck, even cities as close as Glasgow is to Edinburgh, or Norwich to London are chalk and cheese.
- corruption and nepotism are low. Not non-existent but if you speed, you get a speeding ticket, not an opportunity to give a policeman a backhander.
- racism is not ingrained into society. It certainly exists but there's no segregation or lack of enforcement.

Negative points would be:
- the recession (but few places outside Canada and Australia have survived that)
- reasonably violent (but usually just posturing and fairly easy to identify where it will happen)

I don't really think you can say it's particularly expensive or cheap. Depends where you are in both the UK or abroad. I see people on other forums pointing out how they can buy a 3-bed house in Canada for the price of their London flat, only to point out they can buy a stately home within commuting distance to Glasgow/Edinburgh/Cardiff/Newcastle for the same price.

Of course, it all depends on what you want but the UK has a lot going for it.


----------



## metroblaze (Oct 7, 2009)

*fret not!*

I have only been here since June & while I understand the origin of many posters venom, I can also report that the UK is a charming, lovely place and if you CHOOSE to, you will have a lovely experience here. 

I read a great suggestion when we were moving over which was to write it down each time you noticed something that is "Charming" or "quaint", etc so that when you are feeling frustrated with cultural differences or homesick or (frankly like many folks here appear to be feeling), you can be reminded of what you like about it. 

I think it’s natural to compare things like "friendliness" or "service" to home but for me the key has been to remember that our way is not the right way, it's just a different way...so focus on what you love about it and in true Brit style, carry on...

I hope you have a safe move and a fantastic experience in the UK!


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

Jessica_Williams said:


> Things I love about England:
> 
> 1.	Our history: Not just the big, tourist attraction stuff like the Globe theatre, Canterbury Cathedral and the Houses of Parliament, but the myriad of old, architecturally fascinating places that you happen to pass by that have fantastic histories. I love the fact you can stop at a small local pub for a bite to eat at the weekend, and there will be a great history to the place. You can’t beat growing up with that.
> 
> ...


Hi Jessica,
I enjoyed reading your expose on England. It's really a warm, if not convincing, sell. It provided good insight to my prospective home. I am truly encouraged by generalties which do carry specific life styles. eg: what exactly is "Pimms?" and "Ploughman’s?" Tell more about "Fortnum and Mason Food Hall."

C'mon, Jessie. Looking forward to more from you

ukforme


----------



## MR2Tony (Sep 16, 2010)

ukforme said:


> Hi Jessica,
> I enjoyed reading your expose on England. It's really a warm, if not convincing, sell. It provided good insight to my prospective home. I am truly encouraged by generalties which do carry specific life styles. eg: what exactly is "Pimms?" and "Ploughman’s?" Tell more about "Fortnum and Mason Food Hall."
> 
> C'mon, Jessie. Looking forward to more from you
> ...



I also am looking forward to the travel aspect of living in London. I've never been to France or Germany or Belgium or ... wait, I've never been to Europe. This should be interesting.


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> We are finally here!!! My child and I have settled in nicely. :clap2: I thank you for all of your help! Is halfbrit still on here? I wanna buy him a drink! :clap2::boxing:


Dear "Mommy"
Do please stay in touch with me and provide updates. I am a US citizen with my sights set on UK soil. I am where I need to consider if I should marry my sweetheart in the US or UK. We have been pouring over information from various sites to find out where is more favorable in the sight of immigration officials and also where would result in moving the process along with greater expediency. 

Now that you have successfully emigrated, any tips from you would be greatly appreciated. I hope this site has not become totally irrelevant and extinct to you now that you are on the other side of the pond. I have read most of your contributions here and I see where you have been helped tremendously and as well as you have provided invaluable help

All the best in the UK


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

ukforme said:


> Dear "Mommy"
> Do please stay in touch with me and provide updates. I am a US citizen with my sights set on UK soil. I am where I need to consider if I should marry my sweetheart in the US or UK. We have been pouring over information from various sites to find out where is more favorable in the sight of immigration officials and also where would result in moving the process along with greater expediency.
> 
> Now that you have successfully emigrated, any tips from you would be greatly appreciated. I hope this site has not become totally irrelevant and extinct to you now that you are on the other side of the pond. I have read most of your contributions here and I see where you have been helped tremendously and as well as you have provided invaluable help
> ...


Hello! Yes we are here. It is quite an adjustment but a welcomed one! There are major differences, despite us sharing a language. I'm still getting used to the driving, lol. twice i have gone on the wrong side of the road!!!


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

metroblaze said:


> I have only been here since June & while I understand the origin of many posters venom, I can also report that the UK is a charming, lovely place and if you CHOOSE to, you will have a lovely experience here.
> 
> I read a great suggestion when we were moving over which was to write it down each time you noticed something that is "Charming" or "quaint", etc so that when you are feeling frustrated with cultural differences or homesick or (frankly like many folks here appear to be feeling), you can be reminded of what you like about it.
> 
> ...


Wonderful suggestion and I will definatly apply this!!!


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

MR2Tony said:


> Well? How is it?
> 
> Be there in 11 days!


Different...and interesting.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> Different...and interesting.


LOL - do tell . . . how so?


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Your post has been encouraging. It should only be a few months now.
Keep in touch!!!!


----------



## fido (Aug 25, 2010)

ukforme said:


> Hi Jessica,
> I enjoyed reading your expose on England. It's really a warm, if not convincing, sell. It provided good insight to my prospective home. I am truly encouraged by generalties which do carry specific life styles. eg: what exactly is "Pimms?" and "Ploughman’s?" Tell more about "Fortnum and Mason Food Hall."
> 
> C'mon, Jessie. Looking forward to more from you
> ...


London is so different to the rest of Britain you could easily think you were in a different country. I think you should bear that in mind if asking about life in Britain. You should also bear in mind that a lot of people still think in terms of class, working class, middle class etc. Pimms is a drink that reinforces class identity for those who drink it. Fortnum & Masons is similarly an organisation which targets customers of a certain class. Ploughmans Lunch is a meal served in pubs and consists of lumps of cheese, crusty bread, pickles and salad. It's a sort of DIY sandwich kit.


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks much!!


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

temporary said:


> sorry to say that Id never encountered any crime or violence until I came to UK
> 
> In the seven years Ive been here, Ive seen a bank robbery, been robbed a few times (car) and my husband was attacked by a gang of youths outside our house.


Of course experiences like this do occur, but all in all, I feel safer in the UK than I did in America. Although, I live in a very low crime area. Your location in the UK will make a big difference in it's crime rate.


----------



## Carol Norwell (Dec 22, 2008)

Having moved to France from the UK...I can now fully appreciate many things in the UK I previously took for granted...like...not paying when I visit my GP or hospital....having a much wider and better choice of foods in supermarkets (and being able to buy medicines in supermarkets) can be a shock here if you have a headache and only the supermarket is open...and in fact dont get sick on a sunday as everything closed anyway....the food costs more here...(some say not...but the meat is very expensive...and even then not neccessarily good)..furniture/clothing/ all more expensive and not such a good choice...no whipping cream...no M and S meals for a tenner....no Boots the chemist...boy I miss that...how I hate queing in the pharmacy for ages.....not being able to buy a dozen door knobs...because the stocks are all so low in the shops..they carry very little stock of anything....most towns in the UK are pretty lively in the evening...even in winter whereas here everything seems to be locked up and in hibernation from November through February...and in the UK not everything is about family...friends matter a lot...way more so than in France..where family is the centre of everything..fine, unless you are an expat without local family...health clubs and gyms, few and far between here...everywhere in the UK...multi screen cinemas in every town....in the UK you will always have a different film to watch every night and how many towns lack a theatre? You are not charged to drive on the motorways in the UK...pubs are great, come in lots of different styles, country, modern, music pubs, gastro etc....and for me, good customer services....polite staff in shops/restaurants/supermarkets pack for you...and a lack of the debilitating strikes that they have in France........for me on the negative side in the UK is the weather...but at least it tends to be more middle of the road...you wont get minus 20 or plus 40....too much traffic...frequently late and very expensive trains....the UK isnt a bad place to live all told....


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

Well Said. Thanks for the insights. Looking forward to a content and rewarding life


----------



## US2UK-Kate (Nov 4, 2010)

I moved from the states to the UK 8 years ago and there are many great things about this country. Many of the posts have mentioned them so I apologise if I repeat. 

I knew I was in a great country when I became pregnant. I had fantastic maternity treatment care of the NHS. It's free as you know, but the most amazing part for me was when I was leaving after giving birth... I just walked out of the doors! No bills, no insurance Qs. I just left! Not to mention that my paid maternity leave was for 6mnths. That has changed recently to 9mnths and you can actually take a full year and they have to keep your job open for you!! 

When I started my first job here they told me I would start with 20 days holiday. 20 days to start with?? Amazing! In the states I had to work a year to get a week's holiday.  

The countryside is gorgeous, I am so lucky to live where I am living. Right now the autumn colours rival New England's. The history here is rich. The US is such a young country by comparison. I live close to a Roman villa and very near to where Germans bombed. 

It's very similar to the US in a lot of ways, we just call things by different names and do things ever so slightly different. 

The Brits might be reserved at first, but all it really takes is for you to make the first move and get chatty with them. As an American you might already be good at that.  

The television programs are amazing. You will start to notice just how many of the US's originated from over here. We stole pretty much every game show from the UK. 

The brits have an amazing sense of humour and love to laugh at themselves. It's refreshing to not be constantly worried about offending people. It's a healthy way of dealing with life. 

The Brits are very resilient people. They tend not to moan about everything like the Americans can do. They just kind of get on with things. I love that about them. The resilience applies to weather as well. Umbrellas are not nearly as common and that is surprising for a country where it allegedly rains a lot. They just go about their business. 

Of course these are broad generalisations and won't apply to everyone, but it's what I myself have noticed over the years. 

My only real beef is that everything is far more expensive than it was in the states, but even that seems to have a positive spin. I think people appreciate things a lot more because of it. The UK doesn't seem as wasteful as the US and environmental issues are given more importance here. 

I hope this helps and I hope you really like it here. 

It takes anyone who is moving away from their home country a long time to adjust. Make sure your give yourself adequate time to settle. : ) Don't expect it all to fall into perfect place right away.


----------



## fido (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with much of what you say, I suppose familiarity breeds contempt so you don't always appreciate what you have until you can contrast it with something different.
We do mostly cope with rain, apart from those living in houses built on flood plains! Snow is a different matter though, compared to pretty much every other country in northern Europe we are hopeless. I was in Bulgaria one January when there was about 2 feet of snow. There were thousands of snow ploughs about and hoards of people (mostly women) with shovels clearing the pavements. As a result the roads were kept open, workers got to work and children got to school.
Having lived for 5 years in Coventry I'm not aware of any advantage to living in an area previously bombed by the Luftwaffe. It generally means being amongst characterless buildings thrown up in the '50s and '60s. In Coventry some of the old Tudor buildings survived near the cathedral and they give a tantalising hint of what the city was like before WW2.


----------



## US2UK-Kate (Nov 4, 2010)

fido said:


> Having lived for 5 years in Coventry I'm not aware of any advantage to living in an area previously bombed by the Luftwaffe. It generally means being amongst characterless buildings thrown up in the '50s and '60s. In Coventry some of the old Tudor buildings survived near the cathedral and they give a tantalising hint of what the city was like before WW2.


Yes, very true. The buildings that replaced the ones damaged are not as nice. I meant the history of it mainly. The war never got over to us in the States, we feel very far away from it and our 'contributions' are a topic of controversy. In fact we haven't had a war on our soil since the civil war, except for Pearl Harbour. My dad is from Bolton and always told me stories of growing up near Manchester during the war. He was young so it was all very exciting for him.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

I am English myself and I am very patriotic. As for people being friendly here, it all depends where you go. If you go to London people aren't very friendly, and they are busy and rush around alot, the country side and the sea sides are lovely places to go as there are lots of friendly people. However, I live close to London and I find people to be friendly - people in shops, even pedestrians. I have a polish friend who was quite shocked when someone on the street in England walked up to her and told her how she loved her shoes, and asked where she got them.. She was shocked because she said in Poland they are nowhere near as friendly. 

Here are some things I love about Britain 
- London shopping
- We have great shops here and like temporary said, you can buy alcohol in supermarkets.. 
- The weather isn't all that bad, either, I mean it does get cold.. But it isn't as cold in winter here as some over countries.
- Everyone loves a drink and dinner at the pub, and we have plenty of those. (Y)
- The NHS system pays for all sorts, so when injured you don't have to go and pay to be taken care of
- Full English breakfasts and café's. 
- Pie, mash and liquor 
- The humour and banter. Most Brits love a bit of banter... And us Brits are quite sarcastic and take jokes less literally, so that's something I've heard a couple of yanks to struggle with, you'll soon catch on. 
- The countryside here is wonderful


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

greeneyes said:


> LOL - do tell . . . how so?


I guess because we share a language, i was thinking brits and americans would have lots in common...but...let me put it this way...my experience thus far has been NOTHING i could have ever imagined...i have run into some unfriendly folks BUT, there are unfriendly ppl in the states as well...


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

But overall, I am enjoying this experience...my daughter LOVES it here!!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mommymovingabroad said:


> But overall, I am enjoying this experience...my daughter LOVES it here!!!


It is great to read that you are enjoying your experience. I loved Christmas in the UK and all the beautiful parks (especially in summer, but also during winter... ) Used to go on many walks. Hope you can do a long boat trip as well.

I miss the variety and wide isles of the supermarkets, although we can buy anything we need here in South Africa.

Hope you will be very happy in England!


----------



## fido (Aug 25, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> But overall, I am enjoying this experience...my daughter LOVES it here!!!


That's good. I dare say some children can get very resentful if taken to live in a country they don't like.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> BRITISH MEN????????? Less chauvinistic??????? LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


I make her right, they are less chauvinistic. Apart from one I've only ever been treated like a princess by my boyfriends, and I've lived here all my life!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hollie Rose said:


> I make her right, they are less chauvinistic. Apart from one I've only ever been treated like a princess by my boyfriends, and I've lived here all my life!



I obviously moved in the wrong circles  Although I found a lovely one in the end!

Jo xxx


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I guess because we share a language, i was thinking brits and americans would have lots in common...but...let me put it this way...my experience thus far has been NOTHING i could have ever imagined...i have run into some unfriendly folks BUT, there are unfriendly ppl in the states as well...


I thought the same thing (about having a common language) when I moved over from Canada - but there are so many words that are different, the first year was a real learning curve for me. And all the different accents. Oi. Used to it all now, and I love it here


----------



## Human2Human (Jan 13, 2011)

peppera-ann- said:


> *Right, well, I have been in the UK a little over 2 months. I am from a super small town in Texas. Never traveled, hell never even spoke to a British person. But, I met the one and here I am. When I first got here, right off the bat!!!! I noticed wow...no one smiles. I smile at everyone. no matter who you are, and I get that look of ...wot u want ...who u lookn at... (hee hee the accent is there...just imagine it.)
> So, I was a bit sad about that. However I refuse to give up my southern hospitality. I simply smile larger and say Hi (not HIYA LOL) how yall doin.Despite the wierd looks. No free re-fills on fountain drinks is a bummer too
> Also, take into consideration, I have only been a few places in the UK, airport and the city I live in, so this is not ALL of UK, just like my small town in America is not ALL of USA.
> I miss the food, the hospitality and the excitement of USA. I miss so much people enjoying the ride to work, or lunch time outside and no one is complaining about the weather constantly. That feeling of YES !! I am working and have a job this is great. The amount of whining that goes on in this country is completely insane. Drives me nuts! People walking on the street look miserable. They get back from their 5th holiday this year and are torn up about a few clouds in the sky. The lack of space in the houses...is atrocious. Small washer and dryer capacity takes some getting used to. Turn on the water, its either cold or EXTREME DEATH HOT. If you are talking to your friends, and you say ..Oh I really feel lousy, I messed this up at work and blah blah. The friends (girls) will just look at you and say your being a cow and then talk about themselves. Manners do not seem to go far here. I have noticed alot of interrupters. (one main pet peeve of mine! How rude!)Mid sentence and someone is interrupting to say what they did on their 7th holiday of the year.And forget driving here. The girls that go "out on a night" dress like hookers in the red light district. Am sick of seeing track suits. Everyone and their mother has coordinating track suits. Yuck.If anything exciting (well what I would consider exciting) like a promotion or a new house, goes un noticed. Its "Oh yeah, Hiya. You got a raise...." EEEeeee did I tell you wot I did in Turkey last weekend.."No WAY. I have not found hardly any food that makes me go OMG I wish yall were here to taste this. For now, my number one I WANT TO KILL someone beef is....sigh. No half size shoes at Matalan. I could not believe it. Then when I asked a few of my coworkers about half sizes...the smirked and said, yer we either smash our feet into them or they flop around coz they are too big....well I refuse to accept that. So I am on the hunt for my 5.5 shoes. And no Kraft macaroni n cheese...my staple &&&, miracle whip or Hidden Valley Ranch  My friends are going broke sending me care packages already. And of course the, whydidyoumovehere? with disgusted look on their face..haha,British beef is not good. End of. Absolute nasty business. I dont understand why no one see's this, but I am telling you, the beef is soooo not up to Texas standards! The ridiculous amount of money wasted from tax payers for the non working class. Its a disgrace. I work where I see this day in and day out. It is terrible. I know America is bad, but I cant imagine money being tossed around like it is here. The clothing stores here carry all the same styles. And everyone pretty much dresses the same. Bummer for me, as I am definitely one to dress different. Online shopping only for me it seems. I actually had a girl at a party last weekend say, "Hey, your from America, talk American to me..."
> ...


Just a few things I wanted to comment on.

The American government uses tens of billions of tax payers money to keep the price of corn artificially low. So products like corn syrup are cheap, which means soft drinks are cheap. We don't do this in the UK. So we don't hand out free refills.

"And forget driving here" - why? The UK driving test is far more comprehensive than the American which makes for better drivers. Plus, the UK has one of the lowest road traffic death rates in the world. 5.5 deaths/100,000 people. Half that of Canada and Australia and one third that of the United States.

I cant believe someone who eats Kraft macaroni and cheese is complaining about British food. Also, odd how you say you haven't eaten anything worth mentioning but then go on to say "Bourbons, now those are to die for.". Erm :confused2: ... And bourbons aren't even very nice biscuits compared to what else we have to offer. 

Oh, and when it comes to being "rude" and our levels of service also. I think you are misjudging us. We are not exuberant people. There is something child like about how outgoing Americans can be. We Brits are more elderly and weary people. And the reason our levels of service may appear bad is partly due to our non-tip based society. Ive been to America and id rather face the reality a British worker who doesn't seem to give a hoot over the American prospect of being told "you are SO very welcome" every five seconds from someone angling for $$$ in the form of a tip.


I would go on but I have to go now.


----------



## wdb44 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just look at all these responses, and you will begin to see the most fun thing about living abroad - diversity. If you embrace it, enjoy it and, yes, occasionally laugh about it, you will learn new things about yourself and the world around you. 

Have fun!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

wdb44 said:


> Just look at all these responses, and you will begin to see the most fun thing about living abroad - diversity. If you embrace it, enjoy it and, yes, occasionally laugh about it, you will learn new things about yourself and the world around you.
> 
> Have fun!


How true! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fido (Aug 25, 2010)

wdb44 said:


> Just look at all these responses, and you will begin to see the most fun thing about living abroad - diversity. If you embrace it, enjoy it and, yes, occasionally laugh about it, you will learn new things about yourself and the world around you.
> 
> Have fun!


What would be the point of going somewhere else if everything was just the same as the place you left anyway? People certainly don't go to Britain for the weather, unlike many of the Brits who become expats elsewhere.


----------



## Human2Human (Jan 13, 2011)

I live in Lincolnshire, hmm, lets see. Good points:

- Second largest county in England with one of the lowest crime rates and population densities
- Small friendly village, strong in community spirit set amongst mile upon mile of open green countryside
- The village has the following - primary school, two old pubs, a post office, two shops, a tailors, a hairdressers, a scout group and a village hall which organises village based hobby groups, events and activities.
- I'm a short drive from the nearest small town and beyond that by a few miles is the nearest city where I have access to everything a modern city offers as well as many beautiful historic sights
- I'm 50 miles from the seaside, 140 miles from London and 60 miles from the nearest airport
- Property is below the national average


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Human2Human said:


> I live in Lincolnshire, hmm, lets see. Good points:
> 
> - Second largest county in England with one of the lowest crime rates and population densities
> - Small friendly village, strong in community spirit set amongst mile upon mile of open green countryside
> ...


You haven't mentioned the fishing and cycling

Hepa


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

peppera-ann- said:


> Aww JoJo
> your right. Im sorry ma'm. Your welcome to your opinion just as I am to mine. ...
> Good luck with all that you do sugar.She just caught me off guard. Its usually so pleasant here, you can state your opinion with out fear of having your head ripped off!
> 
> But from now on, Ill ignore the ugly comments. And smile


I don't think you got your head ripped off. I just think you were too negative and a patriotic person happened to stick up for their country.. You can't expect to come on these forums and be so negative about the British when you live here after all? 

I don't want to have a go at you, but think about it.


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

Hollie Rose said:


> I don't think you got your head ripped off. I just think you were too negative and a patriotic person happened to stick up for their country.. You can't expect to come on these forums and be so negative about the British when you live here after all?
> 
> I don't want to have a go at you, but think about it.


Here's the thing. I think Americans start out with a tendency to romanticize England. We think it's all Jane Austen, cream tea, pomp & circumstance, great accents, etc. etc.

But when you actually live in another country, you have to come to terms with the reality of it, and that's often very different from how you imagined it would be. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it can be extremely difficult to adjust. We may speak the same language, but the US and UK are worlds apart culturally. And when you're going through the stress of a move and getting used to being four thousand miles away from your friends and family, it can be hard. Really, really hard. There are going to be dark days.

There's a great book called WATCHING THE ENGLISH: THE HIDDEN RULES OF ENGLISH BEHAVIOR by Kate Fox that gives wonderful insight into cultural differences and has helped me understand how I really should be interpreting things my English friends (and husband) do. 

Things I love about England?

*Ready meals from Marks & Spencer when I don't want to cook or am grabbing something to eat on a train.
*Tea. Real tea. Brewed tea. Not getting a cup of tepid water with a sad tea bag.
*Fortnum and Mason. The food halls are extraordinary, and I love the floor (think it's the 3rd or 4th) where they have all kinds of interesting accessories, games, books, stationery. 
*The Middle Eastern counter at Harrods' food halls. Really, all of the food halls (despite the fact that I know it's unfashionable to like Harrods.....have you seen their selection of meat pies?!)
*Which brings me to meat pies. YUM. We should have them here. And Cornish pasties, too.
*Nothing will ever de-romanticize cream tea for me. I especially love it at Brown's Hotel in London.
*The Moors and the Peak District. Stunningly beautiful. Sometimes I just want to make my husband play Heathcliff and stalk across the moors calling out "Cathy!"
*Scampi and chips (I don't really like fish, but LOVE the scampi).
*Being so close to the continent. You can fly to Rome in two hours for about $50 round-trip if you play your cards right!
*Wellies. No better way to keep your feet dry. And you will need to keep your feet dry.
*Hatchards Bookshop in London
*Shepherd's Pie
*The history that permeates every corner of the country and the architecture that goes with it. 
*York, Bath, Cambridge
*The wit. Nothing better than good, English wit.

There are lots of things that bug me as well (and bear in mind I'm not even living there all the time yet). But that would be true of any place. There's always good and bad. It's important to be able to talk about the challenging and frustrating parts as well as the good ones. That's just part of the adjustment.


----------



## dis00 (Aug 15, 2010)

fashion is way better in most places.
Depending on where you live you can get a good mix of city, country and costal life.
cell phones are better and the contracts are better deals.
Shopping is a lot better, more option etc.
Cheap flights to europe.
Usually cheaper flights to the States.
Better prices for food to eat at home.
Free health care.
Fish and Chips.
Better cars.

Oh, by the way, i'm currently sorting out moving to the States


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

anya said:


> *Shepherd's Pie
> 
> *The wit. Nothing better than good, English wit.



I've never had Shepherd's Pie, heard of it, but never had it, looking forward to that myself....

As for the wit (adds humor to that) ... I'm so getting my son a one piece that says "Bitty" on the front of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


As a Canadian now living in England I wonder why you demand positive statements. Do you want the truth or do you want people to feed your hopes and imaginations?

Cream teas, quaint villages, living in a museum.......... can't think of anything else. Does this help?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> As a Canadian now living in England I wonder why you demand positive statements. Do you want the truth or do you want people to feed your hopes and imaginations?
> 
> Cream teas, quaint villages, living in a museum.......... can't think of anything else. Does this help?


Perhaps OP means one should reply to the TOPIC of this thread?


----------



## fido (Aug 25, 2010)

I suppose a lot of the people on here who are talking about Britain are imposters like myself. It is supposed to be a forum for expats living in Britain but obviously us natives of Britain are also liable to express our opinions and logically these will include quite a few negatives since many of us are seeking something different to what Britain has to offer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Perhaps OP means one should reply to the TOPIC of this thread?


I did, it is quoted in my reply. There seems to be a real problem with these forum moderators if one even suggests that all is not rosy in the English country garden. Then I look again at the where these moderators come from and they are everywhere other than the UK


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> I did, it is quoted in my reply. There seems to be a real problem with these forum moderators if one even suggests that all is not rosy in the English country garden. Then I look again at the where these moderators come from and they are everywhere other than the UK


Do You Have Anything Nice To Say? 


In the SA threads a similar situation developed, start a new thread with another topic .... but the OP wanted something positive, if I understood correctly.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> I did, it is quoted in my reply. There seems to be a real problem with these forum moderators if one even suggests that all is not rosy in the English country garden. Then I look again at the where these moderators come from and they are everywhere other than the UK




I think you will find that I work in Egypt and it was a posting with my career it is not my home, I still pay my N.I contributions and have done for 40 years I have a property in Scotland that I pay rates for... so yes I think I am entitled to an opinion which has nothing to do with being a moderator..


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

Do I have something nice to say about England?...

Yeah, my wife is from here.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

anya said:


> Here's the thing. I think Americans start out with a tendency to romanticize England. We think it's all Jane Austen, cream tea, pomp & circumstance, great accents, etc. etc.
> 
> But when you actually live in another country, you have to come to terms with the reality of it, and that's often very different from how you imagined it would be. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, but it can be extremely difficult to adjust. We may speak the same language, but the US and UK are worlds apart culturally. And when you're going through the stress of a move and getting used to being four thousand miles away from your friends and family, it can be hard. Really, really hard. There are going to be dark days.
> 
> ...


Yes and I understand that sometimes a country can be a disappointment, however my point is that common sense would tell you not to slag off our country when on a forum full of British people that have done nothing wrong to her?

Tbh, I'm just sick of hearing bad words about my country, from people who are living in it! It's like going to someone's house and slagging off their family, you just don't do it. Fair enough an opinion is an opinion but the way it was put across just seemed distasteful and rude. After all, the thread is called 'anything nice to say' not 'sit here and be as critical as possible' lol!


----------



## mlangweiler (Sep 2, 2008)

*nice things to say*



mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


Yes, I have nice things to say. I've been living here for over 2 years and, overall, am very happy. Like anywhere, there are issues, but I have found living in the UK, and Wales in particular, to be a much gentler experience then anything I experinece in the US. I certainly prefer it. No plans on returning to the States any time soon.
Mark


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

I spent two months living near Notting Hill Gate in London in the spring/early Summer of 2009. My company sent me over on a short-term assignment. 

While two months is basically nothing, and I know I would never have been able to afford to live in that area on my own salary, I absolutely LOVED it. I've been trying to get back ever since.

Here's why I miss it:

- Excellent TV. I love the BBC.
- British humor & wit. 
- I love the weather. Yes, it was somewhat dreary and rainy at times, but it beats 105* (40C) days in the Midwest with 90% humidity. I will take needing a light jacket in July any day!
- I LOVED the long days in the summer. I was there in June and it was decently bright out until nearly 10 PM
- The food. The best Indian food outside of India, period. 
- I loved the toiletries. I wish I could find some original scent Imperial Leather soap in the US. 
- The incomparable sense of history. It's hard to describe, but walking around even the oldest cities in the US, like Boston, is nothing compared to the history of a truly ancient country. 
- Amazing museums. The British Museum, the Science Museum,
- Top Gear, both the show and the magazine
- The pubs. I'm a great fan of beer and I loved the pubs and pub culture. So different from most of the bars here where it's too loud to think. 
- Marks & Spencer, Selfridges, etc.
- The unbelievable selection of crisps. 
- Some of the best candy in the world. 
- Beautiful scenery
- The gardens
- The Tube.
- Camden Market
- Borough Market. Oh my god, I could spend an entire day eating my way though Borough Market.
- Cornish pasties


----------



## RichardScott (Feb 7, 2011)

London is warm!


----------



## iseult72 (Feb 14, 2011)

*A few of my favourite things*



mommymovingabroad said:


> I keep reading negative posts regarding relocating to England. Will some of you PLEASE post the positives about England. I know they are out there!!! My daughter and I will be moving there at the end of summer. One can become quite discouraged by reading these posts.............Please help, thank you!!!


I love - 

Five weeks annual leave to be able to travel 1. Back home to the States (I seem to spend more time with my family now than I ever did living there) 2. To Europe on cheapie flights and make all my US and AU FB friends jealous

And from where I live I can go hiking, hill-walking, rambling from my doorstoop (Leicestershire - Heart of Rural England) or drive up to the Peak District. I also pop down to London for culture on the very quick but very pricey train - love Megabus for their cheap tickets.

The people I work with.

My house and garden - as mentioned small and manageable. Brits think we are crazy to live in a three bed when it is only the two of us but I need the space.

Cheap education - got my MA from the OU on a monthly payment plan for ridiculously cheap. I also take dance classes through the local college and those are less than £4 a session. I think this sort of thing is much more expensive in the US.

Shopping in city centres rather than shopping malls - although things are very expensive.

If you get a chance, read this book - Watching the English: the hidden rules of English behaviour; Kate Fox - it has made me feel much more comfortable around the English - I wish I had read it 15 years ago!

We can grumble about weather, lack of culture outside London, the expense, but try to learn about the area you are in and make the most of a new experience.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

I might read that book. I'm from England and I'd still like to read it


----------



## anya (Dec 5, 2010)

iseult72 said:


> If you get a chance, read this book - Watching the English: the hidden rules of English behaviour; Kate Fox - it has made me feel much more comfortable around the English - I wish I had read it 15 years ago!
> 
> We can grumble about weather, lack of culture outside London, the expense, but try to learn about the area you are in and make the most of a new experience.


I second this absolutely. Fantastic book. And your advice is spot-on.


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

British grumbling about their own country is a national passtime and especially prevalent among expats (they have to justify leaving, after all!).

But as someone so rightly pointed out, this is common among all expat groups. I've known groups of American expats who like nothing more than tearing down the old country and raving about how wonderful life is in the new one.

I have a history with Britain going back to 1972 and I still love it, warts and all. To be sure, there's lots of things wrong with it but most of these problems are also found in the U.S., often in even worse forms.

Regardless of the merits and faults of a new country I really think you need to have a certain personality to be a voluntary expat. A friend and I in California grew up in the same town and in very similar circumstances. I left at 18 with only temporary returns and he's never left California (unless you call going gambling in Reno travelling!).

I've lived as an expat in 3 countries and it was always an adventure that I've never regretted. You have to be open to make it work.

Some of the good things about England (from the eyes of an expat):

1. The most beautiful countryside and coastline in the world. I never grow tired of it. People rave about awesome American landscapes but that's just the problem... they're so awesome that they're somehow inaccessible in a real human way. The English countryside can become very close and personal.

2. English food (no I'm not joking!). Yes, it used to be pretty awful. I remember how baffled and amused I was with a "hamburger" in an outdoor market in Scotland... a rubbery slab of preformed "meat" _boiled in water_ and stuffed in a cold bread roll.

But how it's changed. Indian and other Asian food has always been top-notch but now traditional British food has made a come back. It's simply fantastic. And British supermarkets are by far the world's best (despite their profiteering). The variety and quality of food in British supermarkets make the Yanks look like paupers.

I remember my last visit to California... even in affluent San Diego there was no cheese, no yogurt and no ready-meals to speak of... all rubbish. I remember a customer in Trader Joe's telling a friend "look at all these wonderful cheeses!" - Whoopee, they had Monterey Jack and a small selection of Bries.

So be prepared for a lot of new taste sensations and a variety that is downright overwhelming at times.

3. History on display everywhere. Some Brits can be complacent or even disrespectful of their history but as an American (moreso as a Californian) where almost nothing is more than 100 years old it's incredible. To be fair, most Brits do love their history and show extraordinary (sometimes over the top) protection of it.

4. Eccentricity. It still survives. We all know about eccentric individuals but I think even the culture itself is eccentric. There seems to be a constant tension between pettiness and over-regulation and astonishing loopholes that can still exist in a modern, technological society.

Somebody said that the British as a race are clinically insane. That's an exaggeration but I can see the point.

I could go on and on but this is already a long post. One word of warning: it's true that it can be difficult to make friends in Britain. They're not unfriendly but you just don't often find that "stay over and sleep on my sofa" kind of thing that's so common in the U.S.

It's easier for kids and young people but I find it gets more difficult the older you get. People get settled with families and a small inner circle and they just don't open easily to newcomers.

Working is a good way to meet people and socialize. If you don't work you really need to get involved in the community, hobbies or recreations clubs.

So it can be hard but if it clicks for you it will enrich your life forever.


----------



## loulou. (Apr 14, 2010)

*Fabulous country!*

We relocated to Devon six months ago after 16 years in Australia, and we could not be happier with our decision.
Here are a few reasons why we love this country:
- The sense of humor of its people and their acute sense of the absurd
- The kindness of its people.
- The beauty of the country side
- History and culture at every corner
- The weather - I'm not joking. Here in Devon it's sunny most days
- Space! In Melbourne we used to live in a two bed house and for the same price here we live in a five bedroom Victorian terrace.
- No more long commuting
- The rest of Europe at our doorstep


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

NorthernLass said:


> Gosh..terrible about your friend !
> 
> Mindless violence is quite rare in the UK and compared to the USA, I think you will feel much safer.
> 
> ...




Great thread!

But NorthernLass you can not compare Apples to Oranges. Have you ever lived in the US, I have never felt unsafe anywhere and I have traveled to most of the 50 states. The UK is 244,820 square km in area and would fit in the State of Oregon so yes mindless violence would be less considering it is 1/50th the size of the USA.


----------



## mommymovingabroad (Jun 10, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Do You Have Anything Nice To Say?
> 
> 
> In the SA threads a similar situation developed, start a new thread with another topic .... but the OP wanted something positive, if I understood correctly.




Thanks!!!


----------



## Green78 (Dec 29, 2010)

loulou. said:


> We relocated to Devon six months ago after 16 years in Australia, and we could not be happier with our decision.
> Here are a few reasons why we love this country:
> - The sense of humor of its people and their acute sense of the absurd
> - The kindness of its people.
> ...


That's funny, most people going to UK complain about small houses, particularly I imagined Australian homes to be huge; probably another stereotype to delete from my head 

Regarding to the friendliness of the British people, I have to say that I completely agree with you; I've been there just for some weeks but I have been really impressed by this side of their personality :clap2:

Matt


----------

